# anyone use great stuff, and rubber gloves for corpse hands???



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

To finish my FCG I need to make some hands and wanted something with a corpse flair. I use rubber gloved in the garage when changing oil, staining, painting etc. I got to thinking last night, could you spray some great stuff foam in the gloves, let it set a while, come back form the curve in the hands, let it dry the rest of the way and then cut the rubber glove from the foam??

Anyone every try this or have an idea if it might work? I have not used the great stuff before so I was unsure how it works etc.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

those are awesome!!!!
the head is super creepy!
nice work!


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for the pics, great idea and I love how they turned out. I will have to give it a try this weekend. 

By the way, who did you have push your head into the sand to make the head mold??? :googly:


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

MadMax is right, Smelly-Skelly.
I did that very thing (rubber gloves and Great Stuff) for my first hands. Well, it did work, but it did tend to come out the bottom when it expanded. And out the sides, the fingers, etc. 
Looks gross, so while I couldn't use it for hands I did stick them on the ground for the heck of it.
The first set of somewhat usable hands I made were with Great Stuff and welding wire. I made a mold of aluminum foil, sprayed the foam in, and laid the welding wire in after it set up a little. Those came out fairly good, and the fingers could be easily bent to shape.
The sandcasting idea is probably the best. But if you want quick and dirty, even just spraying Great Stuff on wax paper in the shape of a hand will do the trick.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

$400---ouch that hurts. Thats alot of foot massagers.....


----------

